# MKV airlift rear bag solution fix



## Weelildubb2.0t (Apr 19, 2007)

I know this has been discussed a thousand times but wanted to give you guys another option on getting your rear bags fixed so they don't rub

I know of 2 company's that make custom lower control arms Dorbrtiz and All day fab, those are great company's and offer great products

here is what were offering, my friend mods lower control arms and has done about 5 to 6 sets of modding lower control arms

What he does is cuts the lower control arm wider and welds a metal ring for structural support and then paints, I have some pics but there not the best, we have to do mine and I plan on taking a lot pics 

What were thinking of charging is $200 plus your stock control arms, how we would do this is we would send you our modded control arms after you installed ours you would then send yours back to us 



















Any questions please feel free to email [email protected]


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

That's an awfully trusting business model.


----------



## Weelildubb2.0t (Apr 19, 2007)

Seppdelaney said:


> That's an awfully trusting business model.


There will be a refundable deposit once we receive your old lower control arms


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

An easier solution is to not run airlift :beer: :beer:


----------



## Weelildubb2.0t (Apr 19, 2007)

Well yea lol


----------



## Weelildubb2.0t (Apr 19, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BoostBeeyatch (Dec 7, 2005)

Is this available for a 2006 Audi A3 on air lift? I have been searching for a solution and this could work to fix rubbing  Message me and LMK! I'm pretty sure the suspension is the same... :thumbup:


----------



## Weelildubb2.0t (Apr 19, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## RobbS (Jul 13, 2011)

Nothing is going to beat the Dorbritz control arm brackets, the top hats are the thing to fix. I have a product in development that will allow mounting without nipple trimming, as well as a solution for those that want to sit it against the frame rail and not have to tap a post into the frame to keep it together.


----------



## Simplicity (Nov 6, 2007)

RobbS said:


> Nothing is going to beat the Dorbritz control arm brackets, the top hats are the thing to fix. I have a product in development that will allow mounting without nipple trimming, as well as a solution for those that want to sit it against the frame rail and not have to tap a post into the frame to keep it together.


Do you have pictures of this? :heart:


----------



## RobbS (Jul 13, 2011)

Simplicity said:


> Do you have pictures of this? :heart:


No sir, we just started a few trials on brackets last weekend. Once we get a definite idea, I'll post something up.


----------



## Weelildubb2.0t (Apr 19, 2007)

Dorbrtiz does make great control arms but a little expensive


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

Weelildubb2.0t said:


> Dorbrtiz does make great control arms but a little expensive


but you get what you pay for :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

20rabbit08 said:


> but you get what you pay for :beer:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

I got the dorbritz d cup bracket and it's worth the money. They got great products


----------



## Weelildubb2.0t (Apr 19, 2007)

Here's a before and after pic of our control arms


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

best true "fix" out there for those wanting to keep the fitment and quality of OEM VAG, while saving loads over dorbitz control arms! ran a set of these on my car for a long time. fit like stock, aligned like stock, functioned like stock. can't beat that :thumbup:


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Looks good:beer: def a good alternative for those running airlift rears or bagyard classics. If i wasnt running airhouse 2s w/ d-cups id pickup a set


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

just finished our first set to Hawaii!


----------



## BoostBeeyatch (Dec 7, 2005)

Stoked! Just received the LCAs today and hope to put them in this weekend. Squeaking and rubbing = No more! I can't wait!


----------



## Weelildubb2.0t (Apr 19, 2007)

BoostBeeyatch said:


> Stoked! Just received the LCAs today and hope to put them in this weekend. Squeaking and rubbing = No more! I can't wait!


Keep us in the loop!


----------



## Weelildubb2.0t (Apr 19, 2007)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

The new Air Lift rear kit is coming out soon, this shouldn't be necessary once they comes out. But it's a nice solution for those with the current slam rear kits :beer:


----------



## EDGAR 16V+20V (Mar 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The new Air Lift rear kit is coming out soon, this shouldn't be necessary once they comes out. But it's a nice solution for those with the current slam rear kits :beer:


So...
You knew they would rub when I bought my slam kit from you last month..?
THANKS BAG RIDERS...


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

RobbS said:


> Nothing is going to beat the Dorbritz control arm brackets, the top hats are the thing to fix. *I have a product in development that will allow mounting without nipple trimming*, as well as a solution for those that want to sit it against the frame rail and not have to tap a post into the frame to keep it together.


Its been out even before the slam kit. 

Picture from bag riders website!


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

airlift just redesigned the mkv/vi rears so no more cutting to go low


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

EDGAR 16V+20V said:


> So...
> You knew they would rub when I bought my slam kit from you last month..?
> THANKS BAG RIDERS...


if yours rub its because they are not centered properly, i have xl since the begining and mine dont rub at all with no mods to the lca other than removing the nipple.

also bagriders is a supplier for airlift, its not their fault you did it or had someone do it wrong


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

EDGAR 16V+20V said:


> So...
> You knew they would rub when I bought my slam kit from you last month..?
> THANKS BAG RIDERS...





the fuzzy one said:


> airlift just redesigned the mkv/vi rears so no more cutting to go low





the fuzzy one said:


> if yours rub its because they are not centered properly, i have xl since the begining and mine dont rub at all with no mods to the lca other than removing the nipple.
> 
> also bagriders is a supplier for airlift, its not their fault you did it or had someone do it wrong


calm down bro its explained right here in clear english


----------



## darcness (Aug 8, 2008)

Good luck with these, they look good. If I had rubbing issues I would definitely be getting a set. So far I've been ok with my AH2's in the back though. 

I do this business model with my tinted tails so I understand how it works. Exactly the same setup, I send out the tints, they send back OEM's and I refund the deposit. So far I've done over 200 sets mainly on golfmkv and only had one issue. Hopefully it goes just as well for you.


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

fuzzy speaks the unfortunate truth. I think a lot of people are not taking the time to properly install their rear airlift bags. I bought the airlift xl kit right when it first came out and installed it myself and took the time to air the car out jack up the rear wheels w/ a tranny jack on a lift to watch the suspension compress. Have not had a single mark or rub on either side since.

It's cool that they are redesigning them to make it easier for people to install w/out running that risk...

The cutting part however has me totally bummed out still...I'm glad there is a work around for that now.


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

Also it would be cool if someone could manufacture a bolt on kit somehow to replace the nipple back for those trying to sell the car or suspension.

Would that be possible? I unfortunately hacked mine up on the removal pretty bad so I don't think that welding them back on will be an option.

I would PAY someone right now if they could manufacture something like that for me so that when I ship my car back stateside I won't have to worry about having a 100% leak free air ride as my car sits on a boat for 2 months.


----------



## darcness (Aug 8, 2008)

It's not like you have to weld the original nipple back on. As long as it's something that will hold the spring and/or rubber mount for the spring in place, it would work just fine. You could even use a piece of 2" pipe or something of the sort. 

Just saying...


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

you're wasting your time, wait till the new airlift mkv struts and bags are released, you will never have a rub issue again


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm happy with AH2 but I'm wondering what's up with airlifts new solution for our rear setup. 

Also surprised I havent heard about this yet. 

Some post a link!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I see no reason to switch from the very similar SS5/dcup setup other than these look a lot prettier


----------

